# Marbled out 800H



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just finished this Calstar GF 800H, Xwrap covered cork tape deckhand style grip, turks head, Fugi BHNLG guides and a lot of marbling. I have one more Truline I am finishing up and then closing up shop till last week in Jan after my 14 day trip


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I love it, I must say that out of all the things that you can do to a rod to dress it up marbling is my favorite and is the first thing I want to learn when it comes to doing decorative work. Awesome rod and have a fun trip.


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Saltydawg is one of the true masters of marbling.

If you really want to learn marbling, you should consider getting the DVD that he and Jim Trelikes made. The DVD comes with a container of the mystery sap that they mix into the rod finish when they make rods.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Like that.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh Yeah definitely getting the DVD when I start to learn how to do marbling. I learn so much better with videos than any other way. I really need to find a chevron and diamond wrap video, the write ups with pictorials are leaving me with lots of questions. Thanks to Doc, I know think I can do a tiger wrap, just need to make a thread carrier that will hold more than two spools. Anyone know of any olive branch how to videos?


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh Yeah definitely getting the DVD when I start to learn how to do marbling. I learn so much better with videos than any other way. I really need to find a chevron and diamond wrap video, the write ups with pictorials are leaving me with lots of questions. Thanks to Doc, I know think I can do a tiger wrap, just need to make a thread carrier that will hold more than two spools. Anyone know of any olive branch how to videos?


James come to the Texas Rod Show and the inventer of the olive branch Jim Trelikes will be demonstrating how they are done


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

that is shore nuf pretty!!!!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Outstanding work Bill!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill that rod is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice effect! At first glance, it looks like abalone. The color fades in the trim thread details are beautiful. I just wanna look at it for a while.....


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love your marbling and thread choices. Stunning!


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

Errand Boy said:


> Saltydawg is one of the true masters of marbling.
> 
> If you really want to learn marbling, you should consider getting the DVD that he and Jim Trelikes made. The DVD comes with a container of the mystery sap that they mix into the rod finish when they make rods.


Where does one purchase this CD?


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

ranger519 said:


> Where does one purchase this CD?


Bullards or acidrod.com, or there will be a good supply of them for sale at the Texas Rod Show in Feb


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Bill. I will order one up!


----------

